# Kaufen Sie sich Medal of Honor: Airborne?



## Administrator (14. September 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## lucdec (14. September 2007)

Uiuiui...


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. September 2007)

lucdec am 14.09.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Uiuiui...


 
So ein ähnlicher Gedanke kam mir auch


----------



## Occulator (15. September 2007)

Muehlenbichl am 14.09.2007 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 14.09.2007 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Momentan: 90% Nein ... scheint doch nicht so beliebt zu sein ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2007)

Occulator am 15.09.2007 01:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan: 90% Nein ... scheint doch nicht so beliebt zu sein ^^


Wird vielleicht auch durch die Antwortmöglichkeiten vorgegeben. Mehr als "habe es schon" oder "bald" gibt es ja nicht. Werde es bestimmt mal erwerben, aber erst, wenn man den Titel für etwa 15 bis 20€ bekommt.


----------



## HanFred (15. September 2007)

ich nicht.
1. ist es wieder einmal ein kriegsspiel *gähn* und
2. ist es Medal Of Honor. ne, die reihe ist schon lange gestorben für mich. ich habe schon den letzten teil nicht gespielt.


----------



## Joe_2000 (16. September 2007)

> Ja, ich ziehe bald los



Kann man in dem Zusammenhang auch irgendwie falsch verstehen ... *hust*


----------



## DaEngineer (19. September 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir MoH:A ja kaufen, aber bei 5:40h Spielzeit warte ich lieber, bis es auf der Pyramide *war* und dann nochmal preisreduziert wurde und nur noch 5€ kostet - SO ein kurzes Spiel muss echt nicht sein


----------



## malteharms3 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, 
nur so Duchschnittskost! Also wenn mein Freund es mir leiht dann spiel ich es, aber nicht für Geld  

Außerdem gibt es momentan feinere Spielekost, wie die OrangeBox


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Oktober 2007)

Nein, solange es das Ding nicht für ca. 10 € vom Grabbeltisch ist; mehr ist mir diese Art seichtester Ballerunterhaltung nicht wert.


----------

